# What documents to carry



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I have never toured abroad with the motorhome, but I am now seriously considering doing so. 
As a complete novice when it comes for foreign travel, what documents should I be carrying. Which should be the original paperwork and which can be copies.
We also intend obtaining a 'pet's passport' and our vet quoted in the region of £300, is this the average fee for this?


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Do a search on the forums for I.C.E. that should give you some idea as its been covered recently.

Jan


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Well, for the vehicle:-
registration document, insurance, MOT (if necessary) RAC / Breakdown cover details, spare keys
for you:-
Driving licences, passports, cheque book, credit / debit cards

We keep originals of everything in our safe on board, and have colour photocopies of the passports for showing to anybody who needs it.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Well, for the vehicle:-
> registration document, insurance, MOT (if necessary) RAC / Breakdown cover details, spare keys
> for you:-
> Driving licences, passports, cheque book, credit / debit cards
> ...


Hi Spacerunner,

Everything that Mike has suggested, plus, any travel/medical insurance details that you hopefully, won't need, and your EHIC, (formerly E111).

BTW, just like Russell (Rapide561) suggested previously, we leave a copy of everything with our daughter before we go, just in case.

Jock.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Jock and Rita thanks.
Whats a EHIC

BognorMike thanks
Great list. Is it just the passport that you copy.

Baldybazza thanks
Tried your search, all I got was posts on ice!!... :lol:


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

EHIC is your European Health Insurance Card, you get free emergency treatment to the standard locals are entitled. Many health insurers insist you carry it and claim on that first before on your health insurnace

You copy everything so you have originals, with you locked away safe a copy with you and a copy at home and I carry a copy electronically on a dongle.

You should have health and repatriation insurance for you. EHIC is only very limited and an air ambulance home is very expensive

Pet Passports are free

However you will need adigital micro chip, rabies jab, an antibody test and a six mont wait before you go. I'm sure it didn't cost that much when we chipped and injected etc.

Finally don't forget a list of numbers, bank, neighbour, family, the card protection set up, the tracker contact, in and out of the van.

You can wer your dongl;e around your neck.

I also have alll that info listed with my card protection comapny so if I am wiped out I have the basics at the end of a phone call 24/7


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

here is the link for the card and you can apply online http://www.dh.gov.uk/en/Healthcare/Healthadvicefortravellers/index.htm

Happy Travelling

Anne


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

thieawin said:


> and I carry a copy ekectronically on a dongle.


Hi thieawin,

That's a cracking idea, nice one.

Jock.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

[quote="

BognorMike thanks
Great list. Is it just the passport that you copy.

Baldybazza :[/quote]

yes, the rest is kept in the safe, although now we both have photocard driving licences we probably won't need the passport to prove identity so much.

We also have a CCI card - useful to get discounts and prove identity at many sites - we leave that with the site owner instead of passports. You can get one (£4.50?) from the C&CC or CC if you are members.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Spacerunner, (Edited not Baldybazza as previously written.  )

We copied everything, which was just as well, as we had to leave copies of the vehicle documents in the cab, whist we came home without the vehicle. Apparently proof of ownership is sometimes required at the port of departure, ie, proof that it's not being exported, but recovered.

The MCC also supply the CCI, and I have heard that the AA do also.



Jock.


----------



## Alemo (Mar 11, 2008)

John,

You will also need for the vehicle, warning triangle, hi vis jackets for you both, complete set of spare bulbs, headlamp beam deflectors.

I'm not sure if you wear glasses for driving but if you do you need a spare pair.

Don't go without me.

Alec


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*DOCUMENTS*

COPY ALL YOUR DOC'S / FIT A SMALL CASH BOX IN A HARD TO FIND LOCATION. ONLY CARRY 0NE DEBIT/C CARD /LOCK SPARE IN BOX.
FOR ID USE PHOTO LICENCE. / EU HEALTH CARD A MUST/ 
OPEN NATIONWIDE FLEXI/A/C INTERNET AC. NO CHARGE FOR USE OF DEBIT CARD ABROAD/ 
NOT DONE IT BEFORE ? ALWAYS BE ON YOUR GUARD /DONT HAVE A HANDBAG LYING AROUND. DONT USE ONE UNLESS IT FITS ON YOUR SHOULDER. HIDE A KEY FOR YOUR VAN UNDERNEATH IT. DONT STOP FOR ANYONE NOT IN UNIFORM? ENOY BUT BE -AWARE


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Good afternoon John,

We always carry a litre of oil just for topping up and Catherine says don't worry if you forget anything because you can always buy it over there ! 

Cheers C&S

PS Regards to June.


----------



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

PET PASSPORTS ARE FREE TECHNICALLY, BUT IT WILL COST YOU ABOUT £300 TO GET ONE!! WE KNOW, WE HAVE JUST GOT ONE FOR OUR MAISIE! SO ARE PET PASSPORT FREE? I DON'T THINK SO!!! DO YOU?

CHEERS.
ROS.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your replies. Think I have enough to keep me tearing round the house looking for bits of paper until summer comes.

Particularly like the idea of storing digital copies of everything on a dongle. Not only do I already have one, but it appeals to my sense of gadgetry!

i don't have to worry about a handbag, and you only touch June's handbag if you have lost the will to live.

I've been told that Saga, Age Concern and Tesco are most probably best bets for travel insurance. We are 65 + years young, anything I should take into account due to our age.

Knew about safety triangle and spare bulbs, but had no idea about spare specs tho. Good job I need some new ones, and Specsavers got special offer on.

Once again, thanks for info.....John


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Touring Info*



Spacerunner said:


> Particularly like the idea of storing digital copies of everything on a dongle. Not only do I already have one, but it appeals to my sense of gadgetry!
> Knew about safety triangle and spare bulbs, but had no idea about spare specs tho. Good job I need some new ones, and Specsavers got special offer on.


Hi John,
After your pet has had their positive blood test results, you're good to go but cannot return to the UK with your pet for six months after the date of the blood test.

Last year our cat had its blood test results in January. We went abroad in April and planned our return in July to coincide with the earliest date we could re-enter the UK.

This was also tied in with 90 day limits on travel and home insurance so in effect, we used the cat re-entry date and planned back from that.

The dongle is a good idea but ensure the information is encrypted or password protected in case of loss. In the right hands, what more would an identity fraud thief need?

Some countries also require two warning triangles and first aid kit - if using one bought previously, check the expiry date on the dressings, eyewash and any ointments.

Think that will do for now. Hope it helps.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## 110747 (Mar 21, 2008)

definately get a CCI.

cost about 8 quid i think, CC, C & CC And AA do them for you, 

on many foreign sites they like to keep your passport for a while but a CCI is just as acceptable, i hate to be parted from my passport.

The details on a CCI are your passport details and it is basically a third party insurance, so if you MH causes the site to burn down you have some insurance.

Geoff B


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Documents*

Hi

I also have a colour copy of my tax disc.

The pet passport should be in the region of £150.00 including vaccines and tests etc.

Russell


----------



## slamdunk69 (Apr 16, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> We also intend obtaining a 'pet's passport' and our vet quoted in the region of £300, is this the average fee for this?


£300 seems awfully expensive to me, if my memory serves me correctly, we paid around £100 for the rabies jab and blood test, £30 for the annual booster jab, and £10 for the passport documentation. 
I should shop around with different vets in your area if I were you.
Bear in mind, that though the dog is safe to travel abroad as soon as the results of the blood test show sufficient antibodies, the dog will not be able to RETURN to the UK for 6 months following the rabies jab. 
Moves are afoot to get this relaxed in line with other EU countries, but at present that's the way it is.

Cheers
Dunk

You're only young once, but you can remain immature indefinately.


----------

